#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Ищу надписи на санскрите

## Narmer

подскажите плиз, где можно найти мантры, надписи и выражения на санскрите.
спасибо

----------


## Ондрий

в книжках

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

http://uk.yahoo.com/?p=us

----------

